# Date



## Idek

[Moderator's Note: Many threads have been merged to create this one.]
Hi all,
I would like to know how to write the date 13.3.01 (13th March 2001) in Arabic script. Could anyone help me?
Many thanks.


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums. 

Here's how the date would be written:

۲٠٠١ \ ۳ \ ١٣


----------



## Idek

thank you so much!
would there be another way, with words as well as numbers? ie 13th March 2001 rather than 13.3.01. Or does it not work that way in Arabic?
Cheers


----------



## linguist786

١٣ مارس ۲٠٠١


----------



## Whodunit

That works in Egypt and the other Arabic speaking countries of Africa. In Syria (and the rest of the Middle East?), one would prefer* ١٣ آذار ۲٠٠١* (_thalaatha 3ashar aadhaar alfaan wa waa7id)_, I guess.


----------



## abusaf

Usually both names مارس و آذار are provided.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> ۲٠٠١ \ ۳ \ ١٣



We often use "the slash"tilted to right:
*2001/3/13*


----------



## SofiaB

abusaf said:


> Usually both names مارس و آذار are provided.


آذار used in Iraq,Syria, Lebanon,Jordan,Palestine.مارس  used in most other places. The "Arabic" numerals as in Euope are used fromTunisia west and the Hindi are used from Lybia east.


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:


> Usually both names مارس و آذار are provided.


 Not here they're not.  In Israel and the Palestinian Territories, most of the time only آذار is used.  And we use Hindi numerals.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Same in Iraq, you would never hear mars, only aathaar.


----------



## scotta15

Hi 
   i hope somebody can help me, I`m trying to write the date 26/04/2006 in arabic however i`m not sure how it should be done i know you write from left to right but i`m slightly confused by how the layout should be eg:year first or day first 

should it be

  ٢٠٠٦/٠٤/٢٦

or
٢٦/٠٤/٢٠٠٦

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## elroy

٢٦/٤/٢٠٠٦

We don't generally use zeros for the first 9 months.


----------



## sco1098rr

hi there i hope someone can advise me, my 9yr old son is doing a school project on arabia places,customs etc he would like to date his work in arabic my question is how should it be laid out ? i understand the arabic language is written from right to left but one of those berlitz language dictonarys says numbers are written from left to right so should it be for example:

a)  26/3/2010 or

b)  2010/3/26

thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Mahaodeh

Numbers are written in the same way as English (technically, you can't say it's from left to right because in Arabic you read it the other way round so it's actually from right to left - i.e., you don't say twenty five, you say five and twenty). However, the date is inversed because you read the day first, then the month then the year. Hence your second example is the correct one.


----------



## Mykiah

Can some one please help me write May 26, 1991 in arabic using words and number..? and mm/dd/yy?


----------



## Masjeen

*السادس والعشرون من مايو لعام ألف وتسعمائة و واحد وتسعون*


----------



## Serafín33

Mykiah said:


> Can some one please help me write May 26, 1991 in Arabic using words and numbers..? and mm/dd/yy?


It would be yyyy/mm/dd.

With "Arabic" numerals: 1991/05/26
With "Eastern Arabic" numerals: ١٩٩١/٠٥/٢٦


----------



## mulhern

could someone please translate 15th June 2005 to Arabic.....

thanks so much


----------



## Huda

الخامس عشر من يونيو عام ألفين وخمسة


----------



## Serafín33

And:
2005/06/15
٢٠٠٥/٠٦/١٥


----------



## Mahaodeh

The dates can also be: 
السادس والعشرون من أيّار لعام ألف وتسعمائة وواحد وتسعين
الخامس عشر من حزيران لعام ألفين وخمسة

These are the months I'm used to.


----------



## Andy-76

Hi

Please can someone help me with writing a date.  I am putting together a video for my daughter and Son-in-Law's wedding, and as his family speaks Arabic, I would love to enter text and dates correctly.   I need to write,  "The 17th of March, 2012"

Thank you in anticipation for your help.

Andy


----------



## إسكندراني

Same order as in Britain, in all Arab countries (but read from right to left).
ـ17 مارس 2012ـ


----------



## AndyRoo

Because of the problems with left/right justification, I would suggest just putting 2012-3-17


----------



## إسكندراني

In that case 17-3-2012 is more common. Just make sure the month is in the middle!


----------



## tundk

I'd write 17/3/2012, same as in French.


----------



## Tattoodan

Good afternoon everyone

I have googled a couple of Arabic numeric calculators but I cant find anything to do a date of birth properly. I am looking to get my daughter's date of birth (in numbers) translated into Arabic. 

Her D.O.B is 16.10.2011 (16th October 2011) please could someone let me know what it would be as the following;

In numbers i.e. 16.10.2011
In numbers and words i.e. 16 October 2011

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## aisha93

I don't know how to write in Arabic numbers but in words it would be:

السادس عشر من أكتوبر عام ألفين وأحد عشر


----------



## إسكندراني

16.10.2011۲۰۱۱/۱۰/۱٦​


----------



## barkoosh

From right to left:
١٦/‏١٠/‏٢٠١١
١٦ أكتوبر ٢٠١١
or
١٦ تشرين الأول ٢٠١١
depending on the Arab country


----------



## Dobbie13

Can someone please tell me how I would write 13th October 2011 in Arabic 
thank you


----------



## Lark-lover

Welcome, Dobbie, to the Arabic forum.

الثالث عشر من أكتوبر عام 2011م


----------



## cmaezy

Can someone please tell me how to write 23rd may 2014


----------



## PlanC

الجمعة ٢٣ مايو ٢٠١٤
And its transliteration:
الجمعة, ثلاثة وعشرون مايو ألفين و أربعة عشر

virtual arabic keyboard

in Algerian arabic [ الجمعة 23 ماي 2014]


----------

